# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Brandt] ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΕΣ ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΣΤΙΕΣ

## lavrakas

Καλησπέρα , εδώ και λίγες μέρες δεν λειτουργούν οι δυο επαγωγικές εστίες (οι άλλες δυο είναι κεραμικές). Οι εστίες είναι ανεξάρτητες από φούρνο. Συγκεκριμένα , τα touch τους δουλεύουν κανονικά, απλά δεν κλειδώνουν όταν βάζεις πάνω σκεύος , με αποτέλεσμα να αναβοσβήνει και μετά από λίγο να σβήνει. ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει κανονικά.  Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρω!!!!

IMG_20200120_191935.jpgIMG_20200120_191904.jpgIMG_20200120_191913.jpg

----------


## lavrakas

Κανείς? Καμία ιδέα?

----------


## vasilllis

μάλλον πρέπει να πιάσεις κανένα κατσαβίδι πρώτα και να ανεβάσεις καμία  φωτό

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΣΚΕΥΟΣ Ο ΠΑΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΧΗΣ ΣΙΔΕΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΙΧΝΕΒΕΙ Ο ΑΙΣΘΗΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΥΟΣ

----------


## mike75

Καλημέρα
ο Χρήστος έχει δίκιο οι επαγωγικές εστίες θέλουν σκεύη με βαρύ και ενισχυμένο πάτο για να μπορει
να ανιχνευει ο αισθητηρας

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

ειναι λιγο πιο ακριβα τα σκευει αυτα απο τα κανονικα

----------


## lavrakas

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΚΕΥΗ, ΤΙΣ ΕΣΤΙΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ 15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ. ΘΑ ΛΥΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΦΩΤΟΣ....

----------


## klik

Πιασε κατσαβιδι, γιατι η πυθια και ο καλχας δεν ζουν πια!  :Smile:

----------


## lavrakas

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο δεν κατάφερα κάτι αξιολογο, αποστολή σε μια εξαιρετική εταιρεία που επισκευάζει πλακέτες στον Αγιο Δημήτριο, η οποία μετά από μια σειρά επεμβάσεων διαπίστωσε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στον επεξεργαστή, ο οποίος δεν πρόκειται να δώσει εντολή για ενεργοποίηση τους , ποτέ!!!!!, έτσι πανε για φούντο!!!!
πάμε για αγορά νέων εστιων. Έχει κανείς άποψη, για το υλικό της επιφάνειας ως το πιο ανθεκτικό ? κεραμική, υαλοκεραμική ή γυάλινη?

----------


## klik

Οταν δοκιμασες την πλακετα με τις επεμβασεις, συνεχιζαν να λειτουργουν οι δυο κεραμικες εστιες και τα πληκτρα αφης των επαγωγικων;

----------


## chipakos-original

Δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία σε αυτές τις συσκευές έχω επιδιορθώσει καμιά 10ριά το πολύ μέχρι τώρα. Ολες έκαιγαν το Mosfet ισχύος, και δούλευαν σε μαγαζί εστίασης με 12 ώρες λειτουργία την ημέρα. Αν η απόφαση είναι ότι ο επεξεργαστής χάλασε, τότε δεν επιδιορθώνεται η συσκευή, τουλάχιστον με τα μέσα που διαθέτουμε εμείς.

----------


## klik

Ο πιθανον γαλβανικα απομονωμενος επεξεργαστης καιγεται; και μαλιστα σε δυο επαγωγικα  ματια ταυτοχρονα; ενω οι κεραμικες και τα κουμπια λειτουργουν; περιεργο δεν ειναι;

----------


## lavrakas

Μετά τις επεμβάσεις , ανάβουν οι διακόπτες και βγάζουν σφάλμα c2. O τεχνικός που ασχολήθηκε μαζί τους μου είπε ότι ο επεξεργαστής δεν αφήνει τις επαγωγικές να ανάψουν....
αυτό που παρατηρώ τώρα που ψάχνω για νέες εστίες είναι ότι ολοι οι κατασκευστές αναφέρουν πως η εγκατάσταση πρέπει να γίνεται μακρυα από μεταλλικές επιφάνειες.
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρολο η μεταλλική επιφάνεια του φούρνου που βρίσκεται από κάτω στους 4-5 πόντους....

----------

